# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Chch Bow hunters

## AshBroo

Hey guys new to NZHS and BowHunting.
Just bought a Compound bow online, it should arrive by next weekend hopefully.

Any one from around Christchurch keen to show me the ropes?
Beers and food supplied afterwards.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Frodo

Join the Canterbury Archers society. It's a 3D archery club situated on some beautiful private land in Tai Tapu. They hold regular shoots (every Sunday).

You'd be stupid not to go. Loads of archers of all abilities, and targets simulating real hunting scenarios (out to 70 yards).  :Wink:  There are plenty of compound shooters, but also quite a few traditional archers as well.

I used to go when I lived in chch.

Congrats on your new bow mate.

----------


## Friwi

They will show you the strings ,not the ropes. Good choice to go with compound bow so you have more than one string to your bow ;-)

----------


## AshBroo

cheers will check them out

----------


## gonetropo

its great fun, i miss my 70lb compound bow but shoulder injury says no more for me.

----------


## gonetropo

Ashbroo i have an almost full stick of tex-tite bow string wax here if you would like it. let me know

----------

